

Are there any startups in the legal / judicial reform space? - devs1010

I'm one who would like to combine my passion with my work, wondering if anyone knows of any startups, or really any web-related companies, in the legal / judicial system reform space? I've been searching but haven't come up with much so far
======
onlawschool
The only one that I can think of off the top of my head is Lex Machina -
<https://lexmachina.com/>

~~~
devs1010
cool, thanks I will check it out

